# LOCKING DOWN N.Y.C. Times Square



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty... 

















































































IN THE BASKETBALL COURT


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Yankee Stadium...


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

143 Th And Broadway


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

HALLOWEEN NIGHT. . .


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Looking good homie


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

quote=Lowridin IV Life,Nov 7 2008, 06:26 PM~12093498]
Looking good homie 
[/quote]
sad but true :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

nice rides and nice pics.


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
nice pix


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool... its all about hitting the switches until your solenoid start clicking!!!


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

NICE
 :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

New York!!!!!!!!,hmmmm.......maybe we should hit up the big manzana one of deez dayz :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

THI IS HOW WE DO......ALL YOU LOWRIDERS KEEP THE LIFESTYLE ALIVE.


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 05:43 PM~12092746
> *Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Nov 7 2008, 05:35 PM~12093560
> *nice rides and nice pics.
> *


and some nice hunnies


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah and this is NY, 9 times out of 10 bitches here got stank attitudes... :angry: 



> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 8 2008, 01:35 PM~12098554
> *and some nice hunnies
> *


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Private (Apr 16, 2008)

Some bad ass pics! I saw some rides passing 44th st once , but i couldnt get around to see where the cars went  but thats some good shit homies!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsups:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

I just found this on YouTube...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Lookin nice...any main events happening in the summer time? we're thinking about taking a cruz up to the NY next year!


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes sir... Lunatics BBQ, Solow BBQ, Indiviuals BBQ, Drastic BBQ... Kens Kustoms in NJ no dates yet though its too early.



> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Nov 9 2008, 11:04 PM~12108233
> *Lookin nice...any main events happening in the summer time? we're thinking about taking a cruz up to the NY next year!
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 04:43 PM~12092746
> *Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty...
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE TIGHT PICS , YOU GUYS ARE REPPING ,LOOKING GOOD ,LOOKS LIKE FUN


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Nov 9 2008, 11:27 PM~12108509
> *THOSE ARE TIGHT PICS , YOU GUYS ARE REPPING ,LOOKING GOOD ,LOOKS LIKE FUN
> *


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 PM~12108314
> *Yes sir... Lunatics BBQ, Solow BBQ, Indiviuals BBQ, Drastic BBQ... Kens Kustoms in NJ no dates yet though its too early.
> *


word Ill make sure to keep checkin in for them...lookin forward to kickin it wit yall fellas


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

sounds good... :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 8 2008, 11:10 AM~12098724
> *Yeah and  this is NY, 9 times out of 10 bitches here got stank attitudes...  :angry:
> *


thats every where you go now.it gets crazier every year.thet know what they got between them legs


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 AM~12122242
> *thats every where you go now.it gets crazier every year.thet know what they got between them legs
> *


I still prefer Philly chicks over NY bitches anytime! :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

The main one... nothing spectacular but...


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys know how to put it down. :thumbsup: Anymore pics or videos?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Six5CaddyLac_@Nov 13 2008, 07:46 PM~12148831
> *You guys know how to put it down.  :thumbsup: Anymore pics or videos?
> *



yeah but I just gotta dig around a bit.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: puttin it down


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

how did i miss this topic...lolol's coast 2 coast!..i'd love to do that in NYC


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

nice pics, cant wait to get up there this summer coming up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 14 2008, 12:10 AM~12151603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Chilling over the river in Jersey...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 15 2008, 09:51 AM~12163808
> *Chilling over the river in Jersey...
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh... Mad Mike the man who inspired me to install 4 - 12 inch monitors in my gas tank! :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i havent rewally hit downtown too hard which i want too! but fuck it solow be in the bx! so i rep nyc too! sup dirty sanchez! holla at yo nieghbors fool!!!!
shout to lunatics cc. for always showing love!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

the hieghts on dominican day ! mad people!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

bronx cruising wit my pops!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 15 2008, 09:29 PM~12167187
> *i havent rewally hit downtown too hard which i want too! but fuck it solow be in the bx! so i rep nyc too! sup dirty sanchez! holla at yo nieghbors fool!!!!
> shout to lunatics cc. for always showing love!
> *


YO!! what up... I wanna roll but its fucking hibernation time.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes sir it is! time to start hard work on the rides for 09!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh Yeah...Times Square NYC that the spot all night :biggrin: 
















The "I" got ya back  
















:cheesy:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 16 2008, 12:19 PM~12170733
> *Oh Yeah...Times Square NYC that the spot all night  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see your Caddy in person Steve!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 16 2008, 09:19 AM~12170733
> *Oh Yeah...Times Square NYC that the spot all night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ABOUT TIME "SON" :biggrin: NOW THIS TOPIC IS OFFICIAL......NY.......IN THE HOUSE. YALL LOOKIN' GOOD ON DAH EAST.""WHEN THE EAST IS IN THE HOUSE"........DANGER!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez+Nov 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12173939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when da east in da house...OH MA GOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

east coast!!!!nyc


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

niiice :thumbsup: Met a few of yall at da drastic BBQ. Kinda new to da scene but was hoping to get a few switch hitters to ride out for a cruise round NYC. I don't know how ya club feels about rollin wit bags, and non-traditional lowriders but holla at this forum if anyyall from NYC are down. Trying to get suttin goin this Sat.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441828


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

its tough now... its getting toooo cold, today wasn't bad but its monday.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:00 PM~12245908
> *its tough now... its getting toooo cold, today wasn't bad but its monday.
> *


aight no doubt. feel free to hit us up if you're D to ride


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 04:43 PM~12092746
> *Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty...
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sweet pic right there.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

always lookin GOOD homies lookin foward to the spring to ride wichyas :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 17 2008, 02:23 PM~12180795
> *
> when da east in da house...OH MA GOD!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Yo, I was just spinning that record the other night.

Nice pics NYC, keep them coming.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bonez209 (Dec 5, 2008)

THAT SHIT MAKEZ U FEEL LIKE THE KING OF THE STREETS ROLLING DOWN N.Y.C IN THE LOW LOW.........ALL EYEZ ON [email protected] THE HATERZ.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm a fucken bigg fatt fuck....that only care about me and me only....i just got my mail and damm is it more depressing that....i only had 66.00 all month in my bank account.....i childsupport is wayyyyyyy over due and i don't not going give have b*cth anything or my kids....i 'd put all that i have into my cars.....i'm 31 years old living with my mother ......and can't seen to lose any weight....fuck...i'm drepessed.....so if your looking for a loser...please call me.....i have shit to offer you women....oh....but wait...i have a bigg ass necklace thats worth....20.00 dollars or mybe 30 cuease it say homiesonly....


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 5 2008, 04:23 PM~12345829
> *i'm a fucken bigg fatt fuck....that only care about me and me only....i just got my mail and damm is it more depressing that....i only had 66.00 all month in my bank account.....i childsupport is wayyyyyyy over due and i don't not going give have b*cth anything or my kids....i 'd put all that i have into my cars.....i'm 31 years old living with my mother ......and can't seen to lose any weight....fuck...i'm drepessed.....so if your looking for a loser...please call me.....i have shit to offer you women....oh....but wait...i have a bigg ass necklace thats worth....20.00 dollars or mybe 30 cuease it say homiesonly....
> *


 :ugh: 

did your wife get into your LiL account?


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 02:43 PM~12092746
> *Here are some pics of how we roll in New York Shitty...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, that girl is FINE!!! :cheesy:

Awesome pics Lunatics! You had everybody on the sidewalk stoppin' in their tracks, taking pictures and videos. Holding it down lowrider style in the big NYC!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

EastCoast check it out....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGw0lK_fIds


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

2009 we have set it off!!!!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOTTA GO MEET UP WITH YALL


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 16 2009, 12:46 PM~13904873
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GOTTA GO MEET UP WITH YALL
> *



yes sir...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

DO COPS TRIP ON YOU OUT THERE FOR YOUR RIDES OR JUICE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Dec 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12345829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

absolutely... sometimes worst than others especially when the captains are out... there's gotta be about 300 cops in a 1/2 mile radius in Times Square.



> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 17 2009, 01:10 PM~13911668
> *DO COPS TRIP ON YOU OUT THERE FOR YOUR RIDES OR JUICE?
> *


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD N.Y.C.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Nov 19 2008, 08:33 PM~12204292
> *niiice  :thumbsup:  Met a few of yall at da drastic BBQ. Kinda new to da scene but was hoping to get a few switch hitters to ride out for a cruise round NYC. I don't know how ya club feels about rollin wit bags, and non-traditional lowriders but holla at this forum if anyyall from NYC are down.  Trying to get suttin goin this Sat.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441828
> *


so...when we doin this???? yall gonna extend the invite to us wit bags or what :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dirty Dirty!! Whats happenin homie!! Been a minute... Whats up w/ur crew BBQ this year? This year my car WILL make an appearance up there fo' sho!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

thats wats up keep rollin homies...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

usually friday nights as long as its not raining times square @ 42nd street... all are welcome.  



> _Originally posted by QBKS_@May 27 2009, 01:42 AM~14009659
> *so...when we doin this???? yall gonna extend the invite to us wit bags or what  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Sup doggie... I dont think they have the exact date yet, but I'll post it on our site as soon as I find out... let me know about the PA show.



> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@May 27 2009, 07:09 AM~14011096
> *Dirty Dirty!! Whats happenin homie!! Been a minute... Whats up w/ur crew BBQ this year? This year my car WILL make an appearance up there fo' sho!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

anyone ridin out tonight?


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 27 2009, 08:20 PM~14020080
> *Sup doggie... I dont think they have the exact date yet, but I'll post it on our site as soon as I find out... let me know about the PA show.
> *


Got you!! :thumbsup: 
X-Fest Car & Truck Show
June 13th & 14th at the Oley Fairgrounds in Oley P.A
20.00 Reg each day or 40.00 2 day pass <---wow what a deal :uh: lol
Camper hook-up is 20.00 per night, tent spot is 10.00 per night. Club games throughout the weekend and Saturday evening, DJ entertainment provided by DJ Havoc. Classes for everything as well as specialty awards!!

Address for the Oley Fairgrounds is: 26 Jefferson St. Oley P.A 19547

now i aint gonna front each year they do this show it gets bigger n bigger, last year was off the chain, this year they made it a 2 day show at a camp ground so you know we packing the winnebago and acting a fool!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

hmm my son has been wanting to go camping for a while. I might be going on a camping trip. :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14041219
> *hmm my son has been wanting to go camping for a while. I might be going on a camping trip. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

lets do something


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 16 2009, 09:46 AM~13904873
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GOTTA GO MEET UP WITH YALL
> *



: *what's up philly rider's ready or not here we come next cruise night is taking place on June 27 7pm-8pm, same place Aramingo paking lot next to pathmark, this cruise night is being hosted by the Ride Or Die Ladies Cc, please come one come all join us for some fun and of course cruising, bring your wives, sister, mother, brother, father bring them all but don't leave your ride. Hope to c u there look for the ladies in pink.. and yes its on a SATURDAY SO NO EXCUSES BE THERE.. 

bkjaydog knows the way .hope you guys can make it......*


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
you know i'm there. Ralph called me up . already told the wife I don't know if she's going though.


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 7 2009, 11:38 AM~14118377
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> you know i'm there. Ralph called me up . already told the wife I don't know if she's going though.
> *


should be good sat make it easier :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 8 2008, 10:35 AM~12098554
> *and some nice hunnies
> *



x2 that white cutless especially


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## LadyPink (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jun 7 2009, 02:38 PM~14118377
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> you know i'm there. Ralph called me up . already told the wife I don't know if she's going though.
> *



Tell her to come out and meet us Ladies....she will have a nice time...We're giving out some treats to the women....and maybe the men too....LOL :angel:


----------



## nikki chevylady (Jun 2, 2009)

What's up NYC on behave of the Ride Or Die Ladies Cc I will like to invited you guys and ladies to come and cruise with us, come joy us for some fun get a chance to meet new people, and of course cruise the streets of philly the city of brotherly love LOL, but seriously come out and see what this cruise night is about hope to c u there :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Rides look dope as usual!! Keep doin ya' thing Sanchez!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jul 6 2009, 05:44 AM~14390864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

3 Wheeling the Lincoln Tunnel


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Got to love NEW YORK.....Great shots DIRTYSANCHEZ.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ey homie, nice videos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

thank you, thank you.... I'm trying :biggrin:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

thats cool....


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raylopez/3922...in/photostream/


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 14 2009, 08:11 AM~15074378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
That video is sic! :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Last Night!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn those are some great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

damm wish i knew you guys were in times square i woulda went out their.let m kno when you guys are gonna hit the city up again


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Sep 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15143757
> *damm wish i knew you guys were in times square i woulda went out their.let m kno when you guys are gonna hit the city up again
> *


usually there friday nights if it aint raining


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Lunatics Cookout 2009 Thread


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

newest video :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15199034
> *newest video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass video bro! Much props for doing it big in the NYC! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

video was real funny ... wana  see more...


----------



## Sum One (Oct 15, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :loco:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15199034
> *newest video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Much respect to you Lunatics. way to hold down NYC. that is a great video. way to represent NY lowriders


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

dayum! when my bombs ready u know me and the crew wanna roll! most def u guys put it down. i wanna roll to the city next summer for sho!


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn that video was dope need to make a video here in detroit


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 7 2009, 06:39 PM~15295445
> *dayum!  when my bombs ready u know me and the crew wanna roll!  most def u guys put it down. i wanna roll to the city next summer for sho!
> *



cool! :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Daaamn...Dirty, you should have hit me up! I would've come through in my M.J(R.I.P) costume while moonwalking the Cutty!


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 6 2009, 02:52 AM~15579175
> *Daaamn...Dirty, you should have hit me up! I would've come through in my M.J(R.I.P) costume while moonwalking the Cutty!
> *


we do it every year.... it rained so I didn't take my car


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15199034
> *newest video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM HOMIE YA DOING DA DAM THING OVER THERE WE HOLD IT DOWN IN WASHINGTON DC TOO BUT WE SHOULD GO UP THERE WIT YA SOMEDAY!


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 8 2008, 01:35 PM~12098554
> *and some nice hunnies
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 14 2009, 08:11 AM~15074378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats wats up.... :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15683223
> *DAYUM HOMIE YA DOING DA DAM THING OVER THERE WE HOLD IT DOWN IN WASHINGTON DC TOO BUT WE SHOULD GO UP THERE WIT YA SOMEDAY!
> *


no doubt


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

holy shit is it cold out or what.... it was 34 degrees inside the shop yesterday morning! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 7 2008, 05:56 PM~12092836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hamilton Heights


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jan 8 2010, 11:58 PM~16233369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looking good NYC!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

DANG, LUNATICS GOT THEIR OWN PERSONAL COVER MODELS


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

looking good N.Y.C we want to see more videos .....post on my site video and pics on anygivinsunday.com go to social and make a page ,,,show us some more N.Y.C




also look at my signature at the bottom 


look at cali and make a page for your club... looking good N.Y.C


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jan 9 2010, 02:57 AM~16233363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

where do all you ppl chill in in nyc???????

i felt like i was the only one.....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15199034
> *newest video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yall put it down out there real nice video


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 15 2010, 09:48 AM~16298847
> *where do all you ppl chill in in nyc???????
> 
> i felt like i was the only one.....
> *



i drive a euro but I roll wit Tekniquez. Did a few Long Island Shows this summer. I cruise NYC here and there but people always bitch up about taking their ride around bad roads. :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Sep 27 2009, 01:28 PM~15199034
> *newest video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you guys are doin your thing i need to move this city sucks


----------



## babymo1600 (May 17, 2005)

We comin hard this year fellas look out for us times square watch OUT!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

first time I saw this club in real life it really got me into lowriding  this good stuff here


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking really nice fellas.


----------

